

Show HN: A 22 gallon high speed photo studio - ascorbic
http://www.diyphotography.net/build-22-gallon-high-speed-photography-studio/

======
inetsee
The poster is describing the kind of photography which often includes shooting
things with a gun (in this case an air pistol). I had to laugh when I read
this line:

"My target backstop is an old O’Reilly programming book."

